# SUV Tyres



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am sort of struggling with getting a new set of tyres for my SUV. If i want new tyres (good brands), is there is a difference between Dubai vs Sharjah prices. Furthermore what locations in Sharjah have a good inventory at reasonable prices. Some places are offering 11 month old tyres.
(I think the tyre shops in Emarat fast track stations are a rip off)
Thanks


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Do a search mate, question has been answered a million times.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I got very large tires in Sharjah for my Dodge Ram off the same street as Saharah Mall is on. I cant remember the sizes as Im in canada at the moment but they were Coopers and installed and balanced for 700dh. They also had Goodyears and other Western brands. There are tonnes of those tire shops in a row cant miss it. Just find out what street Saharah Mall in Sharjah is on and from there head towards Ajman and in less than 5min you should see them all.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

The Dunlop garage at ibn battuta mall do fairly decent selection of tyres and i got the best prices there after looking around for a while.


----------

